# "Confused carbs" in dieticians' magazine



## Copepod (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting article about carbohydrates and type 2 diabetes by Carla Gianfrancesco, Specialist Diabetes Dietician in Sheffield, in the current issue of NHD, aimed at clinical dieticians  - see http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1h.../www.yudu.com/item/details/97481/NHD-Issue-49 I don't think it will stay online indefinitely, probably just for 2 months until the next issue - look for Issue 49, Nov 09, pages 22 to 24 inclusive. Quiz (table 4) is particularly good, but worth reading the whole article.
(Oops, initially put in wrong section, sorry....)


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 8, 2009)

An interesting read. Thanks.


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes - an interesting read and a very welcome step forward in educating diabetics on carbohydrate management. Well done Sheffield! 

I hope that Sheffield's forward thinking approach will eventually filter through to the neighbouring Barnsley and Rotherham areas where my GP practice is based and where I live.


----------



## am64 (Nov 8, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> Yes - an interesting read and a very welcome step forward in educating diabetics on carbohydrate management. Well done Sheffield!
> 
> I hope that Sheffield's forward thinking approach will eventually filter through to the neighbouring Barnsley and Rotherham areas where my GP practice is based and where I live.



ohh my mums family from burnley havent been up there for years tho...she went for halloween on pendle hill  haha


----------

